# YES.....Another bow press ?



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*I am going to start the fabrication of my own press and I wanted to check a couple things first. I need the press I build to be able to press longer target bows.....like a Hoyt with 3500 limbs and some older stuff that is like 48" ATA. I saw this picture a while back and copied it from the thread, but I do not remember where it came from or who built it.*










*1) What is the purpose of the sleeve, that is pinned to the press, that the fingers are mounted to?
2) I like the large bearing retainer near the crank, how will that differ from the ones made with the thrust washers?
3) Where do I get me fingers? Why are the fingers adjustable with the wing nuts?
4) Is the purpose of the adjustable lower bar only to support the bow while it is not being pressed?*

*I have a parts list someone wrote from Mc Master Carr, but how will the list change if I would like to use the bearing block instead of the thrust washers?
This seems to be one of the nicest presses that I have seen here, and would like to start by trying to make something pretty close to it. Any help would be SUPER. Larry
*


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I am not positive, but I don't think the OP has built this press yet. I may be wrong. It sure does look nice!


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## f4irocket (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Big Lb,
I was the one that posted that here is the link to the thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1367402. If you go to the thread it should answer most of your questions. But I will try to answer them here for you.

1. The fingers are mounted to the sleeves and are removable to accept different components for like a draw machine or shooting machine.
2. I used a flange bearing just because it's a purchase item which makes it a bolt on item plus it combines linear and radial bearing support for the acme screw.
3. Well evidently Last Chance Archery has some kind of patent on them so you can't buy them from some one so you will have to make your own or maybe you can get a friend who is a machinist to make them for you. The thumb screw on the fingers make them adjustable so that they will contact your limbs correctly.
4. The lower bar is called a caution bar it's only purpose is for the bow to rest on it as you bring your press up to the limbs and it's to protect you just in case you drop your bow by accident.

I posted a parts list I ordered from McMaster Carr to build the press it's for the tubing and the acme screw and the flange bearing. I will post drawings on my thread once i finish my press.the I got a little behind on mine due to Christmas but I will start back on it this weekend. I have all the materials just got to start fabricating.

Go to the thread there is much more on there from other people and some good looking models from Liviu.
Thaks


----------



## boardingjoe (Oct 8, 2010)

Love the design of this press! Im wanting to make one soon and was wondering were to fing your parts list from mcmaster carr for the press?


----------



## blackduck889 (Oct 12, 2006)

Awsome info !


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------

